# Laughs from hunts.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I finally got some of my pictures developed from this spring and there was a couple of pics on there that made me laugh like a mad man. But one in particular was really funny. Do you guys remember that hat that Mav pulled over his face and then decided that he needed to cut eye holes in. I have a picture of him with it pulled down. He looks like a damn bank robber.

As I was typing I thought about that day when it was freezing outside and we were south of Valley City in a corn field hunting. I was laying in my blind and I decided to get up from my morning nap and I looked to my left and there was Mav with flames coming out of his blind about two feet high. Cooking sausage in his blind with a coleman stove. What a clown show it is running with some of you guys. But always entertaining.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah guys we had some hella times!! Bring on Sept honkers then the fun begins again!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The snows were fun(especially the juvies!).I cant hardley wait to go after the honks!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's weird how a lot of memories come from hunts that weren't all that great, in terms of the bag. When you keep good company even on hunts that are less than great, good times are always had! :beer:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I just got my pics from the spring developed too...I also got a nice shot of Mav in the bank robber hat as well....

Got some decent shots of the spreads too!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There was a lot of memories this spring:

1) Working our *** off opening up that slough and than not use it.
2) The slough NW of Rutland that froze, than you 4 guys went hand in hand walking through the landing zone over and over to open it up.
3) The look on everybodies face when that neck banded lessor landed in our spread.
4) When mallard was complaining how bad his luck was with being able to shoot birds. 5 minutes later he dropped 4 of us off on the north end of the roost as he went to town for gas. We realized we were wasting our time so we just sat and BSed....than all of the sudden for no aparent reason the whole thing erupted and flew 25 yards over us! Seeing the look on Dean's face when he came back and we had a pile of 10 sitting there was priceless.
5) When gb3 took the float tub out. "Tyler the dog"
6) When Mav took the boat and was sliding all over the ice for cripples
7) Going 85 down a back hwy scouting and got pulled over. The sheriff rolls up to the vehicle and I quickly say, "We're scouting officer and almost out of time." Than he replies, "say if you want to find a good feed go 5 miles south, 2 miles east and back south one mile, there's a sh*tpile!"..........only in Nodak.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yeaaaah....cook it up.......


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris,What a terrible time for the fuel alarm to go off!It was great to see the guys finally pound the birds though.How about the juvie hunt when there were geese laying everywhere and rory(Dougs dog) was almost yanking him right out of his blind.Mav will have to bring the cooking stuff out for the early season,I will bring the brats :beer: .By the way,I am still naming my next lab Tyler.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You gotta love it when every body in the spread is laughing non stop when those dumb loners glide right in. Then somebody always ask's "Is this his death wish?" Man......... goooooood times


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I can't wait to see the bank robber look! I hear it's in for the 2003 hunting season!! Straight out of the words of Cabella's? I think?Outside of a couple of mornings where i was alittle tired, I laughed my *** off pretty much the rest of the time, But I still laugh about GB3,duxnbux, Huey and I setting up infront of a frozen slough ( the same on e they tried to open down by Rutland) even before we had seen any geese in the area. We just set all are crap up and took naps mostly! Kind of Spookey that day also!! 8)

I hada blast hunting with all.....
Although I wish I would have made it out to the goose calling tournament with the crew. I herd there was alot of fun to be had out there!

Sit Tyler sit.......good dog......( going to have to work on the hand signals alittle)lol
The smell of fall is right around the corner....see you all then!!!

Mav.....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I forgot about holding hands and pushing the ice out for an opening. Our legs took a beating. I hope Chris didn't take any pics  
Mav you have one cool dad. I wish I could hunt with mine as much as you can with yours. Consider yourself pretty lucky.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> I hope Chris didn't take any pics


Are you kidding me??? You know I got a picture for everything. 

Yup, got a couple of that excursion....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That look on Dean's face was priceless! We were just sitting there literally lying down catching some rays in the nice weather and shooting the breeze and like Chris said, for some unapparent reason the whole wad lifts off the roost and flys right over us!

What about when Tyler drank all that beer at the Eager Beaver (or whatever it was called) and puked all over the back of the truck...wait that never happened because Ellenson was to much of a wuss to let me buy him a beer! J/K Tyler. :beer:

I really wish I would have made it down to hunt with you guys more than one weekend but hey, I guess we'll just have to make it up this fall. :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

> "Chris HustadAre you kidding me??? You know I got a picture for everything.


I hope you didn't get a picture of Mr. Jones in the blind...that one could come back to haunt someone!!!  :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man I was just thinking about the time when Madison came out 2 years ago (when I had the pin in my thumb) and it was at the end of our morning hunt and i was going tback to get one of the trucks with Madison. We both were alomst there when I had forgotten about the huge "Duke" I left infront of his door, Well yep you guessed it. Right as he was about to get into the car, he stepped right in my pile is sh*t. I laughed so hard! Wholey crap I'm still laughing about it! He was shaking his foot so hard like a dog trying to get the skunk smell of him!! :beer:

And damn Joneser you better bring that same call you had on the last hunt! I blew that thing like a champ.....wheres the foiles case?

Mav...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I still can't figure out why the hell Jones got that foiles call tuned like that. I guess snows are more high pitched.  :-?   :lol:

Hey Mav,
Those geese sure look like mountains when they fly over in the perfect V.

Tyler,
Make sure to take a dump just outside the decoys on the rest of our hunts so the birds are sure to come in. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh yes the rock pile ****. Never leave your blind without a gun!!!


----------

